# Main Salmon Lost glasses



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

If you don't need glasses so badly that you take them off frequently (just guessing because I used to), you have probably done this before, and will do it again.

Look into LASIK!!!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Just a word of encouragement and massive thanks to anonimous...
We camped at Upper Allison around 6/27/12 and I left a pair of sandals and my wallet on the beach, planning to put them in a day bag for easy access later at Buckskin's. 20 miles down river the kind people at Buckskin's posted a note and later received my lost items, (possibly from a Boise group with a green and another white raft). They delivered items to us at Swimming Hole camp late the next day during a customer jet boat tour.
Great river people and good communications can certainly overcome problems. Kinda like this whole MB site concept...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

Rojo said:


> Just a word of encouragement and massive thanks to anonimous...
> We camped at Upper Allison around 6/27/12 and I left a pair of sandals and my wallet on the beach, planning to put them in a day bag for easy access later at Buckskin's. 20 miles down river the kind people at Buckskin's posted a note and later received my lost items, (possibly from a Boise group with a green and another white raft). They delivered items to us at Swimming Hole camp late the next day during a customer jet boat tour.
> Great river people and good communications can certainly overcome problems. Kinda like this whole MB site concept...


That gives me a warm fuzzy all over.


----------



## RutRow (Apr 21, 2011)

MT4Runner said:


> If you don't need glasses so badly that you take them off frequently (just guessing because I used to), you have probably done this before, and will do it again.
> 
> Look into LASIK!!!


well way beyond legally blind without corrective lenses. If thats important?


----------



## RutRow (Apr 21, 2011)

*little short for glasses replacement cost*

Thought I would give it another try when I found out the replacement cost of the ones at barth are going to cost me about $800



RutRow said:


> Well not lost, I know were they are but
> 
> I left behind 2 pairs of presc glasses wire frames would love to get em back and will pay a $25 reward
> 
> ...


----------



## mattyak (Aug 9, 2012)

RutRow said:


> Thought I would give it another try when I found out the replacement cost of the ones at barth are going to cost me about $800


Try Costco. If you have those where you are.


----------

